# Snowed today July 27



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Snowed in Jackson WY July 27, 2015


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I dumped off my sons in the south end of the Winds today for a 50 mile hike. Can't wait to hear about the temps when they get back. I think they might have been a little cold last night. It snowed on us in Pinedale yesterday afternoon and was a touch windier than usual for WY-- only 70 mph.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> I dumped off my sons in the south end of the Winds today for a 50 mile hike. Can't wait to hear about the temps when they get back. I think they might have been a little cold last night. It snowed on us in Pinedale yesterday afternoon and was a touch windier than usual for WY-- only 70 mph.


I was on top of Bald Mtn. yesterday morning. Very cold and windy.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

snowed in bozeman...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Snowed in Jackson WY July 27, 2015


**** global warming !!!!


----------

